# st louis mo. area coach



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

helping archers get on target serving the st Louis.. st Charles area .beginners are welcome, i can handle large groups also. pm me for details...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I can highly recommend Mike. I wish he lived closer to me, I'd be a lot better shooter with him to help me.

The man knows archery.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words allen,


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike needs to plan to be at the 370 range sometime this week, don't ya think mike?


----------

